# Thinking outside the square......or circle



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.ultraskiff.com/jay-saberon-frog-days-of-summer.html. Awaiting delivery of this. I'll be a lily pad popping machine this year


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I need to see this is action


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

It is real. The struggle is real


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That thing is cool! I can't wait to hear how it works!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Those things have got to be a nightmare in windy conditions! Good luck and you'd better have a PFD on at all times! Lol!


----------

